# Liverpool.....



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

....... posh shop


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

He he, only in liverpool. I'm told that they successfully fought off a lawsuit on the grounds that they are exactly what they say on the tin.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

We have an Asian corner shop called "Singhsburys"


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

TDG said:


> ....... posh shop


That's a really cool name!

Must be a great place to chill out.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> TDG said:
> 
> 
> > ....... posh shop
> ...


You're usually much sharper than that - not so corny :lol: 
Too much Christmas cheer maybe :?:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Opening soon near you ----


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Opening soon near you ----


No doubt they will be applying for a Royle Warrant?



> You're usually much sharper than that - not so corny Laughing
> Too much Christmas cheer maybe Question


More like not enough :roll:


----------

